# Small compensation for moderators



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi @Yungster,

I think the mods on TAM do an incredible service. For the most part, TAM unlike other site is, manageable. Given the revenue generated via ads, would it be possible to provide them a small compensation. Not like a paying job, just small compensation. I would even go back to being a forum supporter if this is what it takes.

Shout out to @EleGirl


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Ikaika said:


> Hi @Yungster,
> 
> I think the mods on TAM do an incredible service. For the most part, TAM unlike other site is, manageable. Given the revenue generated via ads, would it be possible to provide them a small compensation. Not like a paying job, just small compensation. I would even go back to being a forum supporter if this is what it takes.
> 
> ...


:smthumbup:


----------



## silex (Sep 13, 2016)

Forums like this NEVER compensate moderators because there's always members who are happy to moderate, it's like a power trip at least that's what they think until they actually try it. 

It comes down to supply and demand. If no one volunteered, then forum owners would either need to do the job themselves god forbid or pay people to do their dirty work.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

silex said:


> Forums like this NEVER compensate moderators because there's always members who are happy to moderate, it's like a power trip at least that's what they think until they actually try it.
> 
> It comes down to supply and demand. If no one volunteered, then forum owners would either need to do the job themselves god forbid or pay people to do their dirty work.


A little jaded are we silex.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Pay our TAM moderators! Plain and simple!

And if you don't have the money, then find it!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silex (Sep 13, 2016)

rockon said:


> A little jaded are we silex.


Why do you say that?


----------

